# Vasto Italy



## iomtravellers

To whom it may concern my family and I have almost finished building a house in Italy in a small village ..located about 20 minutes drive from Vasto and 10 minutes from San Salvo. We would love to hear from anyone who has moved to the region.... We now need to start finding out the best way to make the move out there and what the chances of employment are like in the region especially in the English and music teaching fields...will be travelling to Italy in August so would be an ideal time to put into practice any advice we receive on the forum


----------



## bahamut

To be honest, the region is going through a bad period, the honda and sevel two of the biggest factories of the abruzzo are currently in trouble but we all hope that the situation will improve. I think you will be able to find a job in that area or at least in Pescara but as you may know is 70 km away. what is the village you are going to stay in? I'm from abruzzo.


----------



## iomtravellers

bahamut said:


> To be honest, the region is going through a bad period, the honda and sevel two of the biggest factories of the abruzzo are currently in trouble but we all hope that the situation will improve. I think you will be able to find a job in that area or at least in Pescara but as you may know is 70 km away. what is the village you are going to stay in? I'm from abruzzo.


Thanks for the reply we are saddened to hear the situation is not good we too hope the situation improves soon because we have made the decision to move there in the near future we are hoping to develop our land and be more or less self sufficient but would also like some part time work at least ..is there a demand for english tutors ...where did you find yours ?the village we spend all our time in is called Lentella


----------



## bahamut

iomtravellers said:


> Thanks for the reply we are saddened to hear the situation is not good we too hope the situation improves soon because we have made the decision to move there in the near future we are hoping to develop our land and be more or less self sufficient but would also like some part time work at least ..is there a demand for english tutors ...where did you find yours ?the village we spend all our time in is called Lentella


wow, Lentella! I went there once with my bike, pretty far from Pescara. Anyway, there are some english schools that are always searching for mother toungues and also in companies your knowledge of the english could be an advantage, how is your italian? 

You know, it's not the situation of the Vasto area or san salvo, it's the global recession. We all hope it will soon improve.


----------



## rsetzer99

Wow, your nearly at the Molise border. My wife and I are Americans living in Casalanguida. We have been here a year and half now. You will find that up here in the hills English is not spoken much and people are kind of so so on learning. They know what even if they do, they won't be able to practice it. If you would like to get together in either Vasto or San Salvo for lunch or dinner when you are here, give me a PM. We can probably answer a lot of your local questions.

Ray and Heidi


----------

